# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Web-SIP Телефон.

## Defused

Привет.
Нужен скрипт Веб-SIP телефона, для звонков прямо из-сайта.
Сервер Астериск уже построен. Есть какие-нибудь скрипты такого образа. Или может кто-то посоветовать каким-образом или какими технологиями можно создать такое?

----------

